# Hydraulic system clean/flush



## gunnersmate (Apr 3, 2020)

I apologize in advance because I am sure that this question has been addressed 100's of times, but I am new enough that I don't know how to search past threads.

I have emulsified water in my L2900. I verified it by boiling a teaspoon in a pan...in mins I had amber fluid again.

I have been searching the web for methods of cleaning and/or flushing my system. I have seen everything from AFT, rubbing alcohol and diesel to a couple simple oil and filter changes.

Somebody please give me best practice. Thanks.


----------

